# Dry Weizen Yeast Wb-06



## Fatgodzilla (17/10/07)

Just finishing off a wheat brew and looking at saving the yeast (Craftbrewer Ross's new you beaut dry wheat yeast aka WB-06) for a future brew. Is their any benefit to adding all or some of this yeast to a wort that
1. Has no wheat malt
2. Has a wheat malt component.

When saying some yeast, I mean in addition with another (dominant) yeast. Would it have any effect or am I pissing into the wind ?


----------



## Steve (17/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just finishing off a wheat brew and looking at saving the yeast (Craftbrewer Ross's new you beaut dry wheat yeast aka WB-06) for a future brew. Is their any benefit to adding all or some of this yeast to a wort that
> 1. Has no wheat malt
> 2. Has a wheat malt component.
> 
> When saying some yeast, I mean in addition with another (dominant) yeast. Would it have any effect or am I pissing into the wind ?




Make sure the wind is blowing from the back! Buy a new yeast ya tight arse :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/10/07)

Steve said:


> Make sure the wind is blowing from the back! Buy a new yeast ya tight arse :lol:



You should be glad Stuster collecting your beers for the swap now - otherwise I'd substitute them for some of the crappy ones I have in stock and let your credibility slip !!

No, just looking for another way to improve a beer. I'll wait to Ross reads the thread and see if I can get a subjective response !!!!


----------



## Steve (17/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You should be glad Stuster collecting your beers for the swap now - otherwise I'd substitute them for some of the crappy ones I have in stock and let your credibility slip !!
> 
> No, just looking for another way to improve a beer. I'll wait to Ross reads the thread and see if I can get a subjective response !!!!




I reckon WB06 and T58 would be a good experiment to try if you do try it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## geoffi (17/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just finishing off a wheat brew and looking at saving the yeast (Craftbrewer Ross's new you beaut dry wheat yeast aka WB-06) for a future brew. Is their any benefit to adding all or some of this yeast to a wort that
> 1. Has no wheat malt
> 2. Has a wheat malt component.




Dampfbier (literally 'steam beer') is made from Pils malt fermented with a wheat beer yeast.


----------



## bconnery (17/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just finishing off a wheat brew and looking at saving the yeast (Craftbrewer Ross's new you beaut dry wheat yeast aka WB-06) for a future brew. Is their any benefit to adding all or some of this yeast to a wort that
> 1. Has no wheat malt
> 2. Has a wheat malt component.
> 
> When saying some yeast, I mean in addition with another (dominant) yeast. Would it have any effect or am I pissing into the wind ?


A while back I had to go some emergency yeast options for a belgian ale where I had planned to re-use the yeast cake but didn't due to a cleaning issue...
With no backup belgian yeast I had to go to with s33, sometimes used in belgian ales, which I didn't feel would give me the best character for one so I threw in a small baby food size starter of WLP300. 
Now I can't say for sure whether it was the yeast or the grain bill but there was a definite weizenbock like characteristic early on, and the beer has settled into something definitely belgian like. 
So I would say yes. At worst I would say you were unlikely to get much negative effect.
I was unsure about what character it would bring with no wheat malt but it definitely worked well in some way. 
I definitely like the t58/wb06 idea mentioned earlier...

This relates really to a wider discussion on yeast blending, which I believe has been debated on here before, so you could search for threads on that to get some more ideas.


----------



## geoffi (17/10/07)

One thought: I've never found reusing the slurry from a wheat beer very satisfactory. It seems to lose its character. I've read/heard that top-cropping works far better.


----------



## Stuster (17/10/07)

Geoffi said:


> Dampfbier (literally 'steam beer') is made from Pils malt fermented with a wheat beer yeast.



Dampfbier 

Sounds good. Now how to fit it into my brewing schedule. :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/10/07)

Stuster said:


> Dampfbier
> 
> Sounds good. Now how to fit it into my brewing schedule. :lol:




Great link - everyone go look at the dampfbier link above.

Actually got a fresh wort cube of Bavarian Pilsner from NNL which Scott & Dave have convinced me to make a steam beer with. Think I'll do two smaller brews, one using the WB-06 and the other the yeast the NNL boys recommended (can't remember - will go back to my notes - Wyeast Kolsch ?? or the American .. doesn't matter). Do the side by side comparison. Should be ready by Xmas - any one wanting a beachside holiday can come down and try the results ! Thanks all.


----------



## Steve (17/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Great link - everyone go look at the dampfbier link above.
> 
> Actually got a fresh wort cube of Bavarian Pilsner from NNL which Scott & Dave have convinced me to make a steam beer with. Think I'll do two smaller brews, one using the WB-06 and the other the yeast the NNL boys recommended (can't remember - will go back to my notes - Wyeast Kolsch ?? or the American .. doesn't matter). Do the side by side comparison. Should be ready by Xmas - any one wanting a beachside holiday can come down and try the results ! Thanks all.




great link! now im thirsty after looking those pics. Fat the wyeast is 2112 for the steam beer.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## schooey (17/10/07)

That link is interesting reading. Especially this bit



> the brew produces copious amounts of foam and bubbles on the surface in the vat. As these surface bubbles burst, they give the appearance at least to the non-brewer that the ferment is boiling, even "steaming."



The partial wheat I put down with WB06 last night is really going off in the fermenter now. It's had me intrigued all day with the way it literally looks like it is boiling. I'm getting a bubble from the airlock every second and it's onlt at 21 c. It's really freaky to watch


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/10/07)

schooey said:


> That link is interesting reading. Especially this bit
> The partial wheat I put down with WB06 last night is really going off in the fermenter now. It's had me intrigued all day with the way it literally looks like it is boiling. I'm getting a bubble from the airlock every second and it's onlt at 21 c. It's really freaky to watch




The barley malt maybe ??? My wheat beer using WB-06 at 18 c barely caused a wave. Fermented well using SG as my guide. Looking forward to getting some "steam action" - hope it will work. Steve, it is the 2112 the boys recommended and sent. Might clean up the WB-06 yeast up a bit before pitching - nah, easier to order another batch !!!


----------



## carniebrew (25/2/13)

Necro thread drag up time! Was about to post a new wb-06 thread, but found this at the last minute (doesn't show up when doing a forum search for "wb-06", but does when searching "wb06" for some reason)

I've used wb-06 a few times now....my first hefe, fermented without temp control, done between 20-22 degrees. A dunkelweizen done at 19.5 degrees...then another hefe deliberately brewed at 23.5 to bring out the Fermentis promised banana esters for that temperature.

All 3 of these have been quite tart, a little spicy...backing up others assertions that wb-06 is better suited to Belgian witbier rather than a Bavarian weizen style. Neither of the first two displayed any real estery/banana flavours/aroma, but I love the flavour the yeast imparts regardless. But I can certainly see why opinions are divided. My latest brew, the hefe fermented at 23.5 is a different story though...I could smell the esters being produced in my brewfridge during fermentation, and after two weeks in the bottle, the aroma/taste is unmistakable....still the usual wb-06 tartness, but it's more subtle...and mild banana flavour/aroma is everywhere to be found.

There's an interesting wheat yeast comparison that's been done, that also tackled an argument that seems quite rife in the home brew world...that Fermentis' WB-06 is actually the same strain as Wyeast's 3068 liquid yeast, just dried. The author believes it's a complete myth btw.


----------

